# Switch from boiler to forced air gas



## fartman (Sep 2, 2007)

I am looking at a brick house built in 1929 (plaster walls) that currently has a boiler system (radiators).  The house has been sitting for a couple of years and we don't think the pipes will hold up.  I can get a really good deal on the house but I'm wondering what it would cost to install a forced air gas system including all ductwork.  I am assuming this may be rather expensive because of the plaster walls and brick.  Also the house is approximatly 2500 sq. feet.


----------



## Kerrylib (Sep 6, 2007)

Putting in the ductwork may be quite a challenge if the house wasn't made with them in mind.

I too have radiator heat in my house.  If/when I need to replace the boiler, I plan to look into sub-floor radiant heat.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello Fartman:

I switched from a hot water heating system to a groud source heat pump which I am happy with. However, I really miss the warm floors since the hot water is not circulating any more.

Perhaps you could consider a new High-Effiency boiler and a Unico air conditioning system which can be installed in older homes without major disruptions.

Glenn


----------



## fartman (Sep 8, 2007)

what is a unico air conditioning system?


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey Fartman:

Try a google on Unico and, if that doesn't work, let me know. I can mail you a brochure on it. I used to sell them years ago and that is not the only brand; its just the only one I still have a brochure on.

My scanner is on the fritz, saying its not programed for scanning. If I can get that remedied I will post it for you.

Glenn


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is another solution for your air conditioning, Fartman
SPACEPAC.COM
They are the original manufacturers of the hi-velocity, quiet and unobtrusive air conditioner. Look their brochure over, I think you'll be impressed.

Glenn


----------



## ltcobretti (Nov 2, 2007)

It might be really expensive because there may be no good spots to put the ducts in.  I would still hope that you could have it done for $20k or less.  Expect to have to tweak the vents to balance the heat or cooling to your liking.  Of course without seeing the layout, I can't be sure.  I had my last house switched over for about $8,500, but it was a 1300 sq ft single story, and pretty open.  I also had a limited amount of vents, but in this design it did work.  I will say that I was much happier with the forced air than the boiler, and I did have to put a new boiler in about 5 years earlier...You will be smart to get a few quotes before writing an offer, or write in your offer that it is contingent on getting an acceptable quote.


----------

